# I just need a lucky break?



## mjc_njs (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi all, 
I am a 31 year old engineer currently employed by BMW, as a project manager at the MINI production facility in Oxford, (UK). I have 14 years experience within the manufacturing environment, having started there straight out of school via the apprenticeship route. I have been very fortunate to have met the most amazing woman, (a native Floridian), and after doing the long distance relationship for the past two years, (with frequent visits), we have decided that our future lies together in the 'sunshine state'. 
Being intelligent adults, we realise that there are various options which we could persue, however all of these inevitably lead to the need for employment in order to offer us the best possible start. 
Therefore I am posting this in the sincere hope that someone may read this who is able to offer some well needed advice, possible employment contacts, or even an offer of employment, (prays). 

Thanks for taking the time out to read this, and we would just love to hear from you real soon.

Thanks again

Nigel and Misti


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Finding a job before you have the right to work in the US is probably the most difficult approach to your situation. When you say that your future lies together in the sunshine state, one assumes you are contemplating marriage. That would be your quickest and easiest path to the right to work, and thus the possibility of finding a job. Most potential employers won't even talk to you until you can tell them you have the right to work without their getting involved in sponsoring a visa for you.

Those with more specific knowledge of the details can advise on whether to go the fiancé visa route or the spousal visa route, but both of those result in work privileges and a green card in relatively short order.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The changes of a job offer is pretty much zero unless you are already in the US and 
have the right to work...

The chances of a job in the motor industry is even less of a possilbilty in these 
troubled times. With Florida being hit most than most.

Marriage is probably your only way to gain residence


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your wayto get a visa is marriage. All you have to do is pick which one you will pursue.
PM and automobile industry is not a good combination at the moment. Do you at least have your Black Belt ... ?


----------

